# .380 re-assmbly - Need some quick help if anyone's available



## TexasShooter (Mar 26, 2015)

.380 re-assmbly - Need some quick help if anyone's available. I was cleaning my little 380 and a piece popped out and I don't know how to put it back...
http://www.cobrapistols.net/pdfs/Products/Cobra-CA-32-380-Manual.pdf <-- that's my manual, pg 20, the part is C302-12.

Thanks!


----------



## Tremors (Mar 18, 2012)

Good God there is a lot of warnings on that Manual. You might want to check Youtube they have a lot of information on how to disassemble and reassembly of various pistols.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That is the cam that pulls the sear down, releasing the striker, when you pull the trigger to the rear.

It should fit on the side of the pistol, near the top edge of the frame. 
You'll have to compress the sear against its spring to get the cam back into place.

Watch this video; the cam is removed at about 1:15, and is reinstalled at about 2:05.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

[This post was withdrawn by the original poster.]


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's another one.


----------



## TexasShooter (Mar 26, 2015)

ALL: Thank you so very much! I had already tried youtube and couldn't find much help in my panic but I eventually saw an image that let me know where that piece goes. Really impressed with the response from this community, hope to be a solid contributor some day.
:mrgreen:


----------



## TexasShooter (Mar 26, 2015)

ALL: Thank you so very much! I had already tried youtube and couldn't find much help in my panic but I eventually saw an image that let me know where that piece goes. Really impressed with the response from this community, hope to be a solid contributor some day.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> That is the cam that pulls the sear down, releasing the striker, when you pull the trigger to the rear.
> 
> It should fit on the side of the pistol, near the top edge of the frame.
> You'll have to compress the sear against its spring to get the cam back into place.
> ...


The kid does a nice job.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

In general I would say, if you have a gun taken apart and you don't know how to but that together again "DON"T" go to youtube. Go to the next gunsmith. It is safer that way.
Definitely!

And I will not give advice how a gun gets taken apart and put together besides field strip. I don't want to be sued if someone blows him/herself up, because someone didn't comprehend what I said or explained. 

Just a thought.


----------

